# BMX mit Scheibenbremse?



## Crmk (14. August 2005)

Gibt es sowas?
Hat das wer?
Ist das überhaupt möglich?


----------



## goodiecore (14. August 2005)

Ab in die Ecke!!!Und dann ganz doll schämen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockhopper no.1 (14. August 2005)

jo, inner rider war mal en bild von brian lopes, der hat en bmx 
mit 9-gang, mrp-kettenführung und ner scheibenbremse hinten getestet.
war übrigens en GT.
weiß aber nicht was da draus geworden ist.
aber es macht wenn auch nur für racer sinn, denk ich mal


----------



## moo (14. August 2005)

möglich is alles.
Aufnahme an rahmen anbrutzeln und NPJ Hub 110*14 mm suchen.
Obs Sinn macht ..?


----------



## billi (14. August 2005)

vieleicht wenn man ein rennen im regen fährt , aber sonst nicht


----------



## RISE (14. August 2005)

Brian Lopes hatte mal ein GT BMX mit Scheibenbremse, Kettenführung und 9fach Schaltung. Seitdem hasse ich Brian Lopes.


----------



## derFisch (14. August 2005)

ja gibts! und fast für lau


----------



## billi (14. August 2005)

uhh , sogar mit klingel und hosenschutz , wer da nicht zugreift ist selber schuld


----------



## ZoMa (14. August 2005)

Hier gibts sowas:

Bullshiatbikes.com


----------



## Salieri (15. August 2005)

Was is los?
Scheibenbremse!?
Is doch mal ein guter Beweis dafür, das viele "Händler" (die Sogenannten) nur ******* im Sortiment haben.
Und wenn Brian Lopes ne Scheibenbremse hat/hatte kann man ihn wohl getrost vergessen...
Ich würde keine Disk an mein BMX machen, noch nicht mal wenn ich dafür Geld bekommen würde...


----------



## Crmk (15. August 2005)

Könnt ihr das mal begründen?
Nicht nur immer "Der ist für mich gestorben" ... "der ist doof" ... "sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört" ... usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (15. August 2005)

das hat einfach keinen stil.


----------



## dr.diggler80 (15. August 2005)

...würde aber doch besser funktionieren, oder ? Mal abgesehen von verbiegenden Scheiben und so weiter


----------



## kater (15. August 2005)

Würde a) eben nicht besser funktionieren und b) reicht die Bremsleistung von U-Brakes völlig und zu guter letzt c) gab es diese Frage schon mehr als einmal.


----------



## RISE (15. August 2005)

Eben, wenn man seine Bremse einzustellen weiß wird man keine großen Probleme haben. Der einzige Vorteil der Scheibe am BMX wäre besseres Verhalten bei Regen, aber dafür wurden uns auch noch Füße geschenkt, die auch sehr gut verzögern.


----------



## Crmk (15. August 2005)

Okay danke für die Antworten.
Die letzten 3 waren wenigstens vernünftig.

Ich hatte nicht vor mir eine Scheibenbremse für's BMX zuzulegen ... ich wollte halt nur mal fragen ob es sowas gibt usw.

Habe U-Brakes und realtiv gut eingestellt.
Hab nie gross Probleme.
Nur meine Bremsbacken vorne sind echt arm


----------



## UrbanJumper (15. August 2005)

sowas darf man einfach nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sidekicker (15. August 2005)

son kack !


----------



## BBB (15. August 2005)

hat einer vielleicht das bild vom brian lopes sein bmx da ? würds einfach mal gerne sehen


----------

